# Bootsbaupläne



## raini08 (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo und Petri Heil liebe Gemeinde ich suche Hilfe und Unterstützung beim Bootsbau. Mein Boot sollte nicht länger als 2,50-3,00 meter sein die Breite 0,90-1,00 meter die höhe der Bordwand ca. 30-40 cm  ( PASSEND ZUM DACHGEPÄCKTRÄGER ) Nun meine Frage aus was mach denn Rahmen ... ??? Und aus was mach ich die Außenhaut ... ??? ( sollte natürlich LEICHT SEIN ... Bis 50 kg ). So das wars fürs erste ( PS.: ich habe #q NULL AHNUNG #q#q#c#c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ICH KÖNNTE :c:c:c #q GRUß raini08


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bootsbaupläne*

Schau mal bei Google nach "dory" und "stitch and glue"!

Nachtrag:


> nicht länger als 2,50-3,00 Meter sein die *Breite 0,90-1,00 Meter* die höhe der Bordwand ca. 30-40 cm  ( PASSEND ZUM DACHGEPÄCKTRÄGER )


Vor allem die Bootsbreite würde ich nochmal überdenken, 90-100cm sind Kanumaß!
Da ist dann nix, mit mal eben hinstellen, zumindest nicht ohne die Gefahr ein Bad zu nehmen.
125cm Breite sollte ein Ruderboot schon mindestens haben!
Einen Dachträger zu verbreitern ist schließlich kein Aufwand und du darfst theoretisch bis 2m Breite auf dem Auto transportieren.

Jürgen


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bootsbaupläne*

Das scheint von den Maßen zu passen http://www.joshixboote.de/shop/de/Joshix-300-Klappboot-Bausatz


----------



## angel-daddy (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bootsbaupläne*

Schau dich mal bei Porta Boote um, dann brauchst du nicht selber bauen......

VG Martin


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bootsbaupläne*

Ich habe mir aus Amiland einen Bauplan kommen lassen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBkdX5v3CHg

"Tango Skiff" 
Gebaut wird das in "stitch and glue" (nähen/heften und kleben).

Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen das zu bauen.

Geht gut ab das Teil ! Auch mit kleinerem Motor zum gleiten zu bringen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCAqk4DOIhc


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bootsbaupläne*

Hier ist die Methode gut zu erkennen :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiAuwW2X3CI


----------



## raini08 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bootsbaupläne*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten gab es mal ein Bootsprojekt in der Hobbythek namens Hobbtimist, das war ein Optimist zum Falten, recht einfach zu bauen und das Boot diente gleichzeitig zusammengeklappt als Dachkoffer. Die Maße kannst Du ja ggf. an Deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo RALF ich danke dir GANZ GENAU SO hab ich mir mein Boot VORGESTELLT bis bald Gruß Rainer #h#h#h:vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6


----------



## raini08 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bootsbaupläne*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> gerne geschehen #h,
> 
> ...



DANKE DIR DAS WÄRE SEHR NETT VON DIR bis bald Rainer :vik::vik::vik:


----------

